# Hello from N. California.



## Darthmorphling (Apr 30, 2012)

Just wanted to introduce my self. I am a guitar player who is largely self-taught and I am in the process of teaching my self to read music. What I find interesting is that despite not having any formal training, I realize that I know more than I thought. In addition to learning to read music I have embarked on learning to play the keyboard. 

I have recently become interested in film/game scores and have a lot to learn. This is purely a hobby for me as I teach 5th grade and have no real ambition to do this professionaly. However, I do take my hobbies very seriously. 

I welcome the journey and look forward to becoming a part of the community!

Don


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to VI, Don. Many here are also self-taught but have gone onto augmenting the knowledge they gained in terms of composition, arrangement (and orchestration is that is a goal). There is a lot to learn. I think the key though is to choose to do what is necessary to learn it fully. Lots of resources both written and live that can help in that process.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! Learning the keyboard is quite fun and frustrating at the same time. I can hear what I want to play in my head, and unlike when i play my guitar, it just isn't quite sounding the way I want. Of course I will learn. Actually my daughter and I are both learning so there is some incentive to keep at it.


----------

